# Bought a BOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

So i bought a new Hoyt compound and a buddy and i are going to archery mulies and rifle elk this year. More time in the woods:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WARNING: Archery hunting is extremely addictive :!:


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

congrats, welcome to the archery world. practice (like any weapon) is the key.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Well you are off to a good start. IMHO, Hoyt makes the best bows on the market.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I got my eye on a new bow this year I have always been a hoyt guy. But I can't help but want to try out some of the new PSE stuff. Congrats on your purchase as mentioned you are in for a fun and rewarding ride


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

cdbright said:


> So i bought a new Hoyt compound and a buddy and i are going to archery mulies and rifle elk this year. More time in the woods:grin::grin::grin:


I'm sorry, you have just developed a chronic condition that will ail you every Sept.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

hazmat said:


> I got my eye on a new bow this year I have always been a hoyt guy. But I can't help but want to try out some of the new PSE stuff. Congrats on your purchase as mentioned you are in for a fun and rewarding ride


Ever give any thought to Xpedition Archery?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes xpedition makes some top notch bows. I would love to add one to my arsenal as well


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

One thing about hoyt , is if you break something mid hunt , they are close


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

DUSTY NOGGIN said:


> One thing about hoyt , is if you break something mid hunt , they are close


yes , that part is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

now if we can just get that tag we want hahahaahh


----------



## Arkie (Jun 6, 2017)

Bought a new Hoyt Carbon Spyder myself this year. Can't wait to send a Piledriver through the wind bags of an elk this season. Been shooting Hoyts a long time. They have never failed to perform.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Arkie said:


> Bought a new Hoyt Carbon Spyder myself this year. Can't wait to send a Piledriver through the wind bags of an elk this season. Been shooting Hoyts a long time. They have never failed to perform.


Same here , we go shoot every day at work either at the range or in our shop, the boss loves when we are slinging arrows across a 30 yard gap inside our building hahahhah


----------

